
Google Dataflow “stomps” on Apache Spark in performance tests - vgt
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2016/05/03/googles-dataflow-stomps-on-apache-spark-in-new-benchmark-tests/
======
daram
Surprisingly "similar" to an article published the day before:

[https://adtmag.com/articles/2016/05/02/dataflow-spark-
benchm...](https://adtmag.com/articles/2016/05/02/dataflow-spark-
benchmark.aspx)

~~~
mindcrime
Both articles are based on our press release. Some media outlets called or
emailed for additional details or info, but in both cases (and probably
others), a lot of the "meat" came from the press release.

